# Wyzal in Oklahoma



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

Has anyone bought or bred to Wyzal German Shepherds |


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

I looked at the site. I would ask for proof of hip and elbow ratings. each female is listed as Excellent I really dont think that is accurate since i can find that on OFA site. I think you could find better.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am in Oklahoma and have never heard of them. I am not saying this would not be a good breeder, they dogs look nice and healthy and if what they say on the website is true, these should be nice pups.

I agree with Malinda, ask for some proof on the hip scores etc.


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

Kayos and havoc, I see them selling at 'Pedigreedatabase.com'. Regularly.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Yeah, I also see them selling lots of dogs on there also.. pretty pricy.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Guy9999 are you looking for a pup soon? 

You might want to check out Tidmores Rising Star in McAlester. I can't remember if I referred you there or not before. My Mayhem (3rd dog in my signature) is a Tidmore dog. She is wonderful. 

I believe Cynthia has a litter on the ground now. 

http://gsdnet.org/ 

You can link to her facebook page from her website. Most of her updates are there.


----------



## KP66 (Jul 4, 2015)

_ *** Post removed by ADMIN *** Contact poster for information in private _


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I have seen these posted before for sale on sites. A few months ago they had several dark sables being sold but I do not see any now. Looks like they are back to west show line and did not want to continue working line. One female was listed on their site as having excellent hips but OFA was not posted on the pedigree data base but maybe they did not update the hip scores. The stud males all matched the pedigree database. If you are close by I would call them and go visit. It is hard to tell much from websites.


----------



## KP66 (Jul 4, 2015)

Not sure why my response was removed as it was giving a summary of my experience with Wzal. PM me and I can give you full details of my experience as wll as copies of correspondence between me and the owners to help you with your breeder decision.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

KP66 said:


> Not sure why my response was removed as it was giving a summary of my experience with Wzal. PM me and I can give you full details of my experience as wll as copies of correspondence between me and the owners to help you with your breeder decision.


We can't fact check any posts so using PMs is a perfect way to pass on info that isn't allowed on the open board.


----------

